# I know what I'm getting for Christmas!



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/ipilotlink/

Links your iPilot to your humminbird unit.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I would be totally spoiled That's like the icing on the cake.I can only dream!!


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

hell, i would be super happy just with the i-pilot!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah thats pretty cool.. i got my humminbird 998 early..and the ol lady got me a keel guard. and someother stuff she wont tell me...


----------

